# Ac 15A Fuse Blows Immediately Rqs31



## John Janiszewski (Aug 27, 2011)

So I get to my destination in 2006 RQS31 yesterday and I noticed that the fuse was blown for my "furnace", according to the list on the panel next to the red LED light. I traced the wiring however and it appears that it is actually wired to the AC unit on the roof. Installing a new fuse will cause it to blow immediately. If I turn off the 120v breaker labeled "REC/CON" the small red LED light extinguishes. I have checked all visible wire connections between the panel and the A/C unit. I am assuming there is a short to ground in the wire somewhere. I havent yet rung the wires with a multimeter yet so I am only guessing. I pulled the air conditioning panel down from the inside of the cabin and I did not see any shorted wires. This has a Air V by Carrier A/C unit with a wireless thermostat.

What I don't understand is why is there a 12v circuit for the A/C unit anyway? I could really use a schematic of this wiring setup. Also, the fridge does not work. The small lights above the door do not turn on at all, no matter of I have gas selected or not.

Any input would be appreciated, As I do not understand these systems very well :/


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

There is a relay for the furnace that's located in the Carrier V air-conditioning unit - that's how you're able to control both heating and A/C with your remote control. When you select heat, the relay sends 12 volt power to the furnace control board and tells it to turn on & off. Obviously you have a short somewhere, but finding it will be the challenge. Turning off the REC/CON breaker will turn off power to receptacles and the AC/DC converter, but you should still have 12 volt power if you have a battery on the trailer tongue. It's odd that the fridge isn't working either.... Are you sure that everything in the panel is labeled correctly? Have you actually tried to use the furnace using either the remote or the "emergency heat" button on the bottom of the A/C unit? I see ten fuses in your panel, but only nine labels. Gilligan is notorious for mis-labeling things. Maybe the blown fuse is for your fridge and not the furnace? Check that out and let us know what you find (also make sure the fridge button is turned "on" or you won't have any lights for sure).


----------



## #40Fan (Jul 7, 2011)

http://www.wfcoelectronics.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=46&Itemid=77


----------



## John Janiszewski (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for your help, I finally figured out what my problem was. The AC and furnace 12v power also powers the refrigerator. The fridge was causing the problem. My fridge was part of a recall which added a thermo fuse to the wiring. The sheething protecting the fuse had a small chaff and caused a short. This is accessible from the fridge access panel on the outside of the trailer. Lucky for me that weekend had good weather and I didnt need any heat


----------

